# Am I doing the right thing?



## Wheelz (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi, I'm a wheelchair bound T2 but I use insulin (Novorapid & Lantus) and pretty much treat my diabetes like a T1 (I was initially diagnosed T1). 
Recently (well today) I decided it's time to get some exercise so I checked my sugars (5 to drive) and they were 6.4mmol. I drove to my location & did 4 miles in my chair, averaging 4mph - Not bad for a wheelchair! I plan to do this 5 times a week and build from there.
When I got back to my car, I checked my sugars - 3.7mmol. Well I'm clever & was prepared for this, I kept a slice of wholemeal bread (20g carbs) wrapped up in the back of my chair (along with glucose tablets). I ate half my slice of bread & 20 minutes later my sugars were 5.1mmol. I chatted to a friend on the phone for a further 25 minutes, checked again and my sugars were still 5.1mmol. So 5 to drive, I threw the other half of my bread for the birds and drove the 5 miles home.
Am I okay doing this? My sugars have been fine all night. I'm aware that I may have to reduce my Lantus as I intend to keep this regime up. Should I have eaten some glucose tablets instead?
I don't consider 3.7 to be a hypo, I'm always fully aware if I'm in a hypo & this didn't feel like one. I've been diabetic since 2013, but due to disability this is the first time I've felt strong enough to do intense exercise.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 28, 2022)

Can’t comment on the insulin side of things but don’t feed the bread to the birds as it’s as bad for them as it is for us!

Yes they eat out but I’ve heard it described as like crack for them!


----------



## helli (Mar 28, 2022)

Well done on getting out for some exercise.
You sound to me as if you are being sensible.
However, the DVLA rules on driving after a hypo is that you must wait 45 minutes after your levels return over 5 mmol/l before driving.
I appreciate what you mean about 3.7 not being a severe hypo but the DVLA counts anything under 4 mmol/l as a hypo.
This is the info from dvla https://assets.publishing.service.g...e-to-insulin-treated-diabetes-and-driving.pdf

It may be better to either start slightly higher or eat whilst you are exercising. I sometimes drink very dilute fruit squash or juice so I am maintaining my levels rather than replenishing them when they fall.


----------



## Wheelz (Mar 28, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> Can’t comment on the insulin side of things but don’t feed the bread to the birds as it’s as bad for them as it is for us!
> 
> Yes they eat out but I’ve heard it described as like crack for them!


I'll heed that advice in future regarding bread for the birds. I'll not give them bread anymore. Thanks!


----------



## Wheelz (Mar 28, 2022)

helli said:


> Well done on getting out for some exercise.
> You sound to me as if you are being sensible.
> However, the DVLA rules on driving after a hypo is that you must wait 45 minutes after your levels return over 5 mmol/l before driving.
> I appreciate what you mean about 3.7 not being a severe hypo but the DVLA counts anything under 4 mmol/l as a hypo.
> ...


I didn't want to start too high, in order to get the most benefit from my exercise, but I will take your advice & refuel during exercise in future. Silly of me not to wait 45 minutes before I drove, I won't make that mistake again. Thank you.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh - sigh - so easy to simply forget 'that bit', isn't it?  If it's any consolation I know I've 'forgotten' to do it at times in the past.  We're both still here to tell the tale, and no-one else harmed. There again the consequences of me losing my licence are slight in comparison to yourself - so that makes me think on.


----------



## Wheelz (Mar 29, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Oh - sigh - so easy to simply forget 'that bit', isn't it?  If it's any consolation I know I've 'forgotten' to do it at times in the past.  We're both still here to tell the tale, and no-one else harmed. There again the consequences of me losing my licence are slight in comparison to yourself - so that makes me think on.


My mistake was counting the time from when I got to my car and ate & not from when my sugars were in range. My sugars stayed in the 5s for the rest of the evening, even after my evening meal, but I will be more careful in future. It's actually the first time I've been even slightly hypo before driving.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 29, 2022)

Lucky you! - though to be fair, I have had D a fair bit longer than you!


----------

